# Lab Results



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

OK, just had my second blood test done after my TT. The numbers came in range but I still feel blah. I had about a week where I felt good and then I started sliding.

TSH .965 (.45 - 4.5)

FT3 2.6 (2.0 - 4.4) 25% within range. I will bring this up to my endo.

FT4 1.57 (.82 - 1.77) 79% within range. This may be too high and again I will discuss it with my endo.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In my opinion, your FT4 looks good. And your TSH looks good. For your FT3, you may want to consider adding a small dose of Cytomel.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Octavia said:


> In my opinion, your FT4 looks good. And your TSH looks good. For your FT3, you may want to consider adding a small dose of Cytomel.


Thank you. I was also going to ask about Armour Thyroid. Anybody have any experience with that? I am on Tirosint 100 MCG right now. My TSH was lower than the range in my last blood test.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I wouldn't jump to Armour just yet. It works great for some people, but for others, not so much. It looks like the Tirosint is working fairly well for you, but you need a boost in T3, so adding Cytomel would be a logical next step. If that doesn't work, then maybe try Armour. (Others here may disagree, go with your gut.)


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Octavia said:


> I wouldn't jump to Armour just yet. It works great for some people, but for others, not so much. It looks like the Tirosint is working fairly well for you, but you need a boost in T3, so adding Cytomel would be a logical next step. If that doesn't work, then maybe try Armour. (Others here may disagree, go with your gut.)


Sounds like you know this by experience. Do you think Cytomel has the potential to help with my energy?

I have read some up and down reviews about Armour. A lot of the bad reviews are recent because it was sold to another pharma company and supposedly they changed some of the ingredients.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That was my first thought, too, keep your Tirosint and add in Cytomel. There have been more complaints about Armour recently--I think the new manufacturer might have changed the way it's produced? A lot of people are complaining it's not as effective anymore.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

I just spoke with my endo and we are going to stay with Tirosint for the time being. I scheduled another appointment with them for July to talk about possibly adding Cytomel to the mix if I am still feeling tired. I talked about Cytomel with my previous endo but he was against it for some reason. That was before my TT.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Do you think Cytomel has the potential to help with my energy?


It definitely helped mine.

You may want to have your Ferritin, Vitamin D and B-12 levels tested as well. Being low in any of those contribute to fatigue. I ended up being low in all 3 post op, looking for a reason for my fatigue after adding cytomel.

Please note, if you do end up adding Cytomel you will need to ask your doctor to lower your tirosint when you add Cytomel, Having a 79% of range FT-4 and adding Cytomel is likely to cause anxiety and possible palpitations. Also - easing into it by breaking the pill over the day and taking say... 1/2 dose split with 6 hours in between. My first Cytomel attempt was with high FT-4 and I gave up due to the symptoms listed previously.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

TZT said:


> Sounds like you know this by experience. Do you think Cytomel has the potential to help with my energy?
> 
> I have read some up and down reviews about Armour. A lot of the bad reviews are recent because it was sold to another pharma company and supposedly they changed some of the ingredients.


Yes. I had good Free T4 numbers but low Free T3 numbers. Added just a little Cytomel (5 mcg) and that made a big difference for me.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> It definitely helped mine.
> 
> You may want to have your Ferritin, Vitamin D and B012 levels tested as well. Being low in any of those contribute to fatigue. I ended up being low in all 3 post op, looking for a reason for my fatigue after adding cytomel.
> 
> Please note, if you do end up adding Cytomel you will need to ask your doctor to lower your tirosint when you add Cytomel, Having a 79% of range FT-4 and adding Cytomel is likely to cause anxiety and possible palpitations. Also - easing into it by breaking the pill over the day and taking say... 1/2 dose split with 6 hours in between. My first Cytomel attempt was with high FT-4 and I gave up due to the symptoms listed previously.


I don't have my numbers off hand but my Ferritin, Vitamine D and B12 all are good. I take B12 and D3 every day along with COQ10.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Octavia said:


> Yes. I had good Free T4 numbers but low Free T3 numbers. Added just a little Cytomel (5 mcg) and that made a big difference for me.


I will definitely ask about it at my next appointment which I just scheduled yesterday for July 25. I am going to keep going on the Tirosint 100 MCG until then.

I am also drastically changing my diet so I will see where that takes me. I already eat healthy but I will be eliminating gluten, corn and soy completely. It will be very difficult because corn and soy are in a lot of things.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Before I began Cytomel I did a short test taking 200mg of Selenium which appeared to help slightly increase my FT-3 levels. I did not give it enough time to know for sure and since I was positioning myself for a Cytomel prescription when my doctor agreed I quit the Selenium and just took the Cytomel


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Spoke with my endo doc yesterday and we switched me back to levothyroxine 100 MCG. I was having too many ups and downs so this may just be a test. I was switched over to Tirosint from levo last July well before my TT. We are mainly doing this to see if I was having some weird reaction on Tirosint. I brought up Cytomel but we are going to wait to see how the levo goes this time around.

Just reiterate my TT was on 2/16.


----------

